# PEW x Himmy



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

what would you expect to get from PEW x himmy please?


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

50% pew and 50% himi


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

That is what i thought too......... 

but i have got a litter of babies that all have dark eyes they are from PEW mother and a himmy father that also had pink eyes...... now i know that the father of the himmy was infact a siamese and the mother was a PEW.... so whats going on with these babies :?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe the PEW is actually a cream with pink eye dilute (the one that makes dove, fawn etc) as well? Then you could expect some black eyed siamese kiitens. Although you can make white mice quite a few ways so you'll probably just have to wait and see!

Sarah xxx


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmmmm...... im sure i really dont know .... but i was really suprised by this litter, they are only 3 days so not sure what colour they are going to be yet :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

well today I have tried a bit of fostering as the PEW mother is eating her young one by one, so i have put them in with my two other moms siamese and blue.... things seem to be going ok as the siamese had been feeding them and re building her nest...


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

you have b.e siamese like wot I done :lol:


----------

